# Electric Chair Espresso!! Killer Beans!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Not really a smoking action pic...and no cigar present...but Mr. Jerry is a cigar guy, so I think that counts! This is the first time I am trying his espresso beans...just finished my second cup!! AWESOME!!!! A MUST TRY!!! Thanks Mr. Jerry!!


----------



## sergione (Jul 7, 2006)

I drink Nescafe...hahahaha
You have Stands and Looks Back wanting to order bags of this stuff......he says thats the next venture.....Coffee


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Sergie!!! cmon bud...we need to upgrade ya!!


----------



## sergione (Jul 7, 2006)

No coffee grinder nor maker...just a pot of hot water and coffee-esk coffee....I put more milk than anything....hahahahaha

Did you try that Coffee I sent you, Jesbus is hooked on it...he went through 6 in one day....boy was he wired.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

It's on my list....at first I was afraid....never heard of Ginseng Coffee!! LOL


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

man i want to try that brand:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------

